# TRS-32 with a 420cc Raptor / Honda clone engine swap



## non applicable (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello snowblower forum.

I have the opportunity to pickup a TRS-32 that is in great condition. I know that the TRS were made by Ariens for JD, and that they are notorious for poor construction. With that in mind I have a few questions that I'm hoping someone can give me their opinions on.

How difficult would it be to swap the stock JD engine for a Honda clone like the Raptor 420cc at Harbor Freight? I could pick a new one up for $250 right now. 

What size diameter is the shaft on the stock JD engine. Would the Honda-clone engine bolt up pretty easily as a replacement?

What problems exactly did the JD have?. I don't know a lot about the drive on a snowblower, if it isn't too complicated I wouldn't be worried about it.

Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Greetings Non,
welcome to the forum!
you have one thing wrong in your description, this is the correct version:

"I have the opportunity to pickup a TRS-32 that is in great condition. I know that the TRS were made by Murray for JD, and that they are notorious for poor construction. With that in mind I have a few questions that I'm hoping someone can give me their opinions on."

The Ariens-built Deeres are the good ones..
I dont know about the drive shafts..someone else can probably help you with that..but I do have more info about the TRS models here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

(scroll down a bit past the Cub Cadet into to reach the John Deere section.)


Scot


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

sscotsman said:


> Greetings Non,
> welcome to the forum!
> you have one thing wrong in your description, this is the correct version:
> 
> ...


I agree with sscotsman.......I have both JD 828D, (Ariens built).....and recently purchased a TRS 27 (Murray built).....my 828D is built like a brick shithouse in comparison to the TRS 27......they are not even in the same league. Tip: make sure to check the bushings right at the friction wheel.......no longer circular.....oblong is the word. Can't order new ones so for now I pressed them out and spun them around, much much less play till I find some type of close replacement. Attached see the assembly where the bushings see the most pressure, and also the second link where I think I can find the replacement bushings. (Bushing # 5 in first link, bushing # 12 are still like new).

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17446175

Sleeve Bearings On Isostatic Industries Inc.


----------

